# just wanted to share...



## Kaddock (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know who knows about this site, but I just found it... Not too many pics, but they are gorgeous!!! Mostly ants!  

http://www.alexanderwild.com/insects


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool!  He has some really pretty beetles there.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice find!


----------

